# Breitling Sub 300t Professional Quartz



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Always fancied a Doxa, but money always spent on the things i know more about, nearly picked up the Aqualung that was on here ( several times ) a month or so ago..but again got distracted.*

Fancied a quartz one to go with my Bucherer diver, so when i saw this i thought, yeah that would be good...did a bit a research, but couldn't find any references...so i decided if its cheap enough then even if its franken...its definately a Doxa style cased Franken.

The deal was done, and it arrived very quickly this very morning, i had already sent out a few feelers, so with the help of some better pics, i have it on very good authority that its the real deal...albeit a very scarce and unknown variation....

Anybody out there got any info or clues please let me know....













































*Reckon its from late 70's as the quartz movement is marked with both the A.Schild and ESA brands...a few more pics on the next post.*

Regards Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*A few not very interesting, but informative pics.*




























*Just needs the bezel re-doing and a decent bracelet, anybody got an Expandro with Breitling clasp to sell/trade... :lol: *

*All in all i am a happy man today, despite my other items still not having arrived!!!!*

Keith


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Not seen one of those before Keith. Doxa case / hands and Breitling dial :blink:

Here's a pic of a Cressi dialled Doxa 300T Quartz I borrowed from the net to show the seconds hand looks correct......










Rich


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's really different Keith. I've never seen one like that before.

So if it is an original Breitling then is it likely that the entire rice bead bracelet on the AquaLung that Tony sold in the sales forum (originally Jon's I believe?) would have belonged to one of these or would that more likely have been just a replacement clasp?

Edit:

This one...










Hope it's ok to use this picture. I can remove it if it isn't


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> That's really different Keith. I've never seen one like that before.
> 
> So if it is an original Breitling then is it likely that the entire rice bead bracelet on the AquaLung that Tony sold in the sales forum (originally Jon's I believe?) would have belonged to one of these or would that more likely have been just a replacement clasp?
> 
> ...


I have a recognised Doxa expert on the case for me, so hopefully will be able to produce some providence soon.

Yep reckon soon the Expandro, i have been trying to track down that watch since i knew i had got the Breitling, i really want that bracelet!

*Its changed hands a few times since leaving this forum, but i am certain the current owner knows i want it!!! *

If he is reading this....i want that bracelet..please!!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes no problem using my pics...

Keith, the bezel doesnt need redoing... thats how they are... it should also have a red dot on the crown too.... As for the bracelet, I was told it was original when I bought it but always assumed it had had a new clasp, but now im starting to think someone just picked up a NOS bracelet for their watch when theirs broke. These are amazing bracelets as anyone whos owned one will tell you... far nicer than the earlier Doxa ones as these are thicker. It is an Expandro and well made. The downside on adding one to the watch will be finding endlinks.... the rest I expect will be on ebay, Ive seen nos clasps over the years...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Jon....didn't fancy trying to paint in the scales....seems to me though without a clear readable scale to be a bit of a waste of time having marks on it at all...or am i missing something???

I reckon you are right about the bracelet, but whats the chances of another with the right clasp ( with the correct period Breilting logo as well ) turning up.....as much chance perhaps as a Certina DS3 case and bezel maybe?? :lol:

I am going to drop the movement and dial out later ( when i get home from work ) to remove some of the debris thats on the dial and crystal.

Sure i read somewhere that the bezel has to be in a certain position to remove it....anybody clarify this for me?

Keith


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

AFAIK this type of diving bezel was patented by Doxa. Very unusual to find it on a Breitling.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I have enlisted the help of Peter Millar to identify whether this watch is the real deal.

His intial thoughts, like mine and several others i have contacted is that it is kosher. I will be sending a mail to Breitling detailing the model and serial No's to see if they can help as well.

The movement has both AS and ESA shields on, which puts it at post 1977, the case is certainly a Aubry, so most likely early 80's. The Breitling branding confirms this period also

The dial is certainly genuine in my opinion and the hands, bezel etc are consistent with the Doxa 300T quartz variants of the era. Did Breitling have a connection with Aubry/Doxa? i don't know but i am pretty certain i will do so soon. We already know that there is at least one matching Doxa/Expandro bracelet about....

Either way, i am liking the watch very much..its a nice size and weight and fits nicely in with my ' keeper collection'

I will post any info updates as i receive them, and if it proves to be correct, you may see it in a book!!!!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Keith

Nice pick up,sorry i could not help more on the Aqualung.

Martin


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Great catch mate and a very interesting merger of brands :thumbsup:. Hope you find out more about it soon.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith, I agree the bezel is a bit useless being unpainted, but its only a guide and you can read it at your leisure when doing decomp stops I guess... LOL

Good news the info is starting to flow, will be keen to know more about it when you get the details


----------

